# Milling attachment



## paul_cpu (Sep 14, 2020)

My milling attachment arrived today, can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## rock_breaker (Sep 15, 2020)

Congrats ! You have opened the door to the machining world. This website will give you plenty of ideas for projects if you don't have enough now. Bolt heads are a breeze  with the attachment.   Perhaps you already know discovering how to hold projects will take a few minutes of your time and rigidity will possibly take on a new emphasis. Enjoy your new machine.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## addertooth (Sep 27, 2020)

Paul_CPU,
Congratulations on your new toy.   BTW, I hope you have a carriage lock on your lathe.
I keep struggling on whether to just get a device like yours, or simply impoverish myself and get a mill.

BTW, what model lathe do you have, and what is the model of the milling adapter you got?


----------

